# little black knats ( ALL OVER THE PLACE)



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

Before I put everything together in a new tank or housing I clean everything or rinse it off. After setting up a few tanks, I have all these little black knats flying around in the tanks and my house. It is begining to be a pain, but the frogs seem to love them when one flies close by. My guess is that it can be from one or two things 1. the soil in some of the tanks 2. live moss that I bought from a pet store near here (It has a few neat things growing out of it mushrooms, very small clovers, and sprouts from the moss).They are the only things that I didn't wash. Since I have had this problem I have rinsed the moss off. That is really the extent to my problem so far. 
So does anyone have any suggestions out there? I don't want to resort to fly paper!



____________________
1.1.4 Bastimentos
1.1.0 Almirante
0.0.2 azureus
1.0.1 auratus


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

i have the same little guys in my 70 gal. i just leave em. my frogs love em. they stalk the larva and chase the flies. adds entertainment. if you are worried about them getting out, they dont last long. i rarely see them anywhere other than around my tank. if you cant stand em buy a pitcher plant and set it around the tanks. they are preatty good at keepn the flies down. FF and these little nats.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Possibly a fungus gnat. I had much more early on in my tank, when like you, I had a lot of new substrate and plants. They seem to like springtail cultures too. Eventually, they went away on their own. I do see one or two, only around my tanks (but usually not in) every now and then.

Josh


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

They most likely are fungus gnats. Garden centers sell yellow sticky paper you can use to catch them.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have the same issue, which started from a whole other issue, but still can not seem to get rid of them. They drive me nuts...

Have to check out the tape stuff, and it would be cool to get a pitcher plant or 2, but can they live without high humidity?


----------



## k2bordr03 (Jul 15, 2004)

i know they are annoyance but they are good for the frogs. they are a fungus gnat and they just are kinda like a cleaning crew. ive had mine for over 7 months with no sign of decline. most of mine stay in the aquarium tho. if you have alot of escapees you can use pitcher plants. my local herp shop keeps them in about 60 percent humidity and that is just with one of those humdifiers you can buy. just make sure you look up care info on the plant before buying. dont buy fly traps just pitcher plants. fly traps and dew drop plants die w/o humidity.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

I've noticed them in my springtail cultures. I haven't noticed any problems but will they become detrimental to the spring tails?


----------



## wolcottaj (Aug 1, 2004)

I think there is more all over my house then in with the frogs. Thanks for everyones help. I just think I am going to have to deal with all of these lil bugers.
Andy


----------

